# Standing & Fishing in a kayak?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Are there any models of Sit n Kayak, that will allow a person to stand and fish?

The only reason that I'm avoiding a SOT kayak is that I tend to fish earlier and later in the year when the water temps are much colder and I don't care for getting wet then.

Otherwise, I might fabricate some small pontoon outriggers for my current Old Town Vapor. 

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Are there any models of Sit n Kayak, that will allow a person to stand and fish?
> 
> The only reason that I'm avoiding a SOT kayak is that I tend to fish *earlier and later in the year when the water temps are much colder *and I don't care for getting wet then.
> 
> ...


Dang good reason for setting a SIK. My Vapor is my angling kayak of choice during cold weather.

Wilderness Systems makes a hybrid called the Commander, I was told by a guy who has one that he can stand up in it. Nice boat, not cheap.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I can stand and fish in my Commander. It takes a little bit to get used to, you'll feel like its going to tip at first. Once I realized that it will only lean so far and wont actually tip I became more comfortable fishing while standing. I only use the captains perch (dont even bring the seat with me) and its really easy to go back and forth between sitting and standing. I have no regrets on buying a Commander.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Both the Commander, and the Ultimate, from Natice are good crossover/hybrid yaks, that are very very easy to stand in. They allow you to brace your legs against the hull. The inital stability is 100% better than even my coosa.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter,

Glad I got to meet you guys today at Ferguson. The Future Beach 126 is stable, as you saw earlier today. I got mine from a fellow OGF'er, but they come up on sale at Dick's every now and then for $299. Not too bad. The 144 has a wider base I believe, with a larger cockpit and larger storage openings. My wife's is a fusion and its also wider than mine, cheaper too! Might want to check into that.

I got 3 saugeye, 3 catfish this morning. After I talked with you guys I went over to talk with an ODNR surveyer and picked up some bluegill for a half hour or so. Released all of the fish today.

The catfish was 25 1/2''. Hooked it into the middle of the reservoir, and it ended up taking me all the way to the bank! It was a 45 minute fight on my UL gear


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

If you have to have a true sit in, I've seen people standing in the Jackson Daytripper. Seems like a nice little yak, but might need a spray skirt on the front

like the others said, the hybrid Commander and Ultimate are easily standable in. When I tested the Ultimate I didn't like that your feet are pretty much stuck in channels in the hull facing forward only. In the commader the angle of your feet felt weird to me too


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd say that if you don't want to get wet in the colder months, than do NOT stand in your kayak. Tempting fate, if you ask me.
If you REALLy wanto to stand in colder months, get a super stable sit on top. There's nothing any wetter about a good sit on top in the colder months.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, the Ultimate and the Commander are out of my price range. As nice as they are, they both have healthy price tags to go with them. 

Northern1,
After seeing you stand up in your Future Beach, with such ease and it appeared to be very stable, I'll have to give them another look. The Fusion model you mentioned, must be a Dick's exclusive, as they're not shown on the Future Beach website. However, it is on Dick's website.

I think the 126 would be more of what I'm looking for, in a Sit Inside Kayak. Nice to have met another OGF kayaker!  When you get a chance, you gotta go to Kiser Lake...very nice. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Both the Commander, and the Ultimate, from Natice are good crossover/hybrid yaks, that are very very easy to stand in. They allow you to brace your legs against the hull. The inital stability is 100% better than even my coosa.


USMC is correct. The Commander will make you walk on water like Jesus instantaneously. However the handling in swift current can make you look like a guy who's having a tough time.

As for standing and fishing itself: I see more fish, and can see pockets/structure better. How I personally waste that advantage and still generally catch only a few fish is my business, but regardless, I do see more. Simple geometry attests to that. Plus it makes me feel fancy, like I'm Italian.

(just to be official, I own a Commander, and have paddled Coosa's. Both are great boats. As will be the one that you buy so long as it floats.)


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

You can stand and fish easily in a Sportspal canoe. Yes, you can see more fish and cast farther, but the best part about being able to stand is too stretch your legs! at least for older guys like me.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

As you can tell by other posts there are some options, but if you plan on standing in a kayak in the colder months i wouldn't buy until you try.
Like someone else mentioned, standing up in a kayak in colder months is a bit risky and i know i wouldn't try it unless i have demo'd the boat in the warmer months. 
There are varying opinions by people on the same kayak...the only way to know if you like it is to demo it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The problem with being able to see the fish is that the fish can see you too. 

Like Bubba said, I'm not standing unless getting wet might also be a choice I might want to make. 

As far as fishing in the colder months. I don't think a quality SOT is a drawback. If it's that cold, you should be wearing waders anyway.


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> If it's that cold, you should be wearing waders anyway.


What he said! And tighten that belt all the way down on those waders to keep out the freezing water in case you do fall in.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

inrll said:


> What he said! And tighten that belt all the way down on those waders to keep out the freezing water in case you do fall in.


I don't know that I would wear waders while attempting to stand on a kayak. If you're on a section of a river that is over 6 feet deep, and you fall in, even if you did have your waders tied tightly, water could still get in- quickly.

My aunt's father drowned in the Maumee R. in waders. I may be conservative, but I only take my waders out when I'm walking, not kayaking the river.

If you take your waders out on your kayak, just be careful!


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with northern not smart to where waders in kayak. Wetsuits r to cheap to find On eBay. We paddle just as much or more in winter and fall as spring and summer mainly whitewater boating but we do a thanksgiving and day after Xmas paddle every year in ice and snow. Swimming in current and cold water in waders could easily spell disaster. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I definitely understand the concern but with a PFD, and some breathable waders WITH THE WADING BELT TIGHTENED there is nothing to worry about. Have a look for yourself.






I would still not recommend standing in a kayak in colder temps though. No need to take unnecessary risks. Hope this helps!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

And if your still calling BS check out this informational video in 35 degree water with snow in the backround.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> As far as fishing in the colder months. I don't think a quality SOT is a drawback.


A SIK keeps you out of the wind from the waist down. I've worn waders with my Cuda and still end up chilled by the end of the morning.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok those guys were In a pool and a lake. Go jump in licking river on Xmas morning in some waders in the current. Yea in a pool or a lake you wouldn't have any trouble and neo waders and wetsuits alike give u a lot more floatation along with a pfd but all I saying is in a river in cold water with a good strong current like we often have around here in winter could be dangerous specially if they weren't neo waders. The plastic ones they sell would def be dangerous. Even dry suits can be dangerous, I've seen a guy swim and get a small hole in older suit and it completely filled with water and he eddy'd out and could touch luckily. I agree with you that in a lake or pool waders would be fine As far as drowning goes but not with 1, 2, or 3000 cfs pouring into them tho. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe look for a used Native Ultimate 14, very stable. A Fladen survival suit would be a good idea in colder months. Member Goolies is very happy with his suit.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

inrll said:


> And if your still calling BS check out this informational video in 35 degree water with snow in the backround.
> 
> Kayak Angler Cold Water Outerwear Test.mpg - YouTube


Did anyone else notice how easy it was for him to get back into his SOT after he "fell" into the lake nowhere near the shore? If you were standing in a SInK, how easily would you be able to get back in? Or maybe the better question, how long would it take you to swim to shore and get back in?


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

TheCream said:


> Did anyone else notice how easy it was for him to get back into his SOT after he "fell" into the lake nowhere near the shore? If you were standing in a SInK, how easily would you be able to get back in? Or maybe the better question, how long would it take you to swim to shore and get back in?


I would think you'd have to swim back to shore and bail the water out of the SINK. In my opinion this is another argument why a SOT would be better, especially for cold water fishing. Its just safer.

I'm glad this subject has gotten some attention though. Its never a bad thing to bring some awareness about the proper clothing.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Inrll is absolutely right, especially with all the new yakers on here posting. 

As for sit inside falling out from standing position most times I've seen people fall the boat hasn't flipped completely over As they fall out and it stayed upright. Im 230 lbs. and 6 foot and I can climb back into my yak no problem.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I appreciate all of the information that everyone has contributed to this question.  My reason for favoring the Sit Inside Kayak, was and is the colder weather months and being able to stay a little warmer by being out of the wind too. Standing and fishing would primarily be a warmer weather fishing method, as it allows better visibility.

I agree with the ease of entry on SOT kayaks over SIT kayaks. The entry methods are different for both and it can be done, but the SOTs rule for that reason. However, I'm not purchasing a kayak based on whether I fall out of it or not.

I may have narrowed my selection down to a Future Beach Trophy 144.

Bowhunter57


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I appreciate all of the information that everyone has contributed to this question.  My reason for favoring the Sit Inside Kayak, was and is the colder weather months and being able to stay a little warmer by being out of the wind too. Standing and fishing would primarily be a warmer weather fishing method, as it allows better visibility.
> 
> I agree with the ease of entry on SOT kayaks over SIT kayaks. The entry methods are different for both and it can be done, but the SOTs rule for that reason. However, I'm not purchasing a kayak based on whether I fall out of it or not.
> 
> ...


To each his own, we all have different tastes. My logical thinking is that if you're planning to get out on the water in cold weather, cold enough you're concerned about being out of the wind, that ease of re-entry would be a huge priority in the case you should have an accident in cold weather. Safety-wise, I would think getting out of the water ASAP in cold weather with hypothermia conditions would weigh heavily. Granted, it's a "worst case scenario" way of thinking, and odds are it won't happen to you. But if it did, while you were swimming back to shore in 40 degree water, I bet you'd be wishing you could have just hopped back on the yak instead! :C


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I love my 144, had it for 3 1/2 years. You'll have fun decking it out for fishing and I think it's super stable. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Granted, it's a "worst case scenario" way of thinking, and odds are it won't happen to you. But if it did, while you were swimming back to shore in 40 degree water, I bet you'd be wishing you could have just hopped back on the yak instead!


TheCream,
I have to agree with your line of thinking, on "worst case scenario". Nothing wrong with being prepared. 

I've been kayaking since the last 70s and am well versed in re-entry of SIT kayaks. Just the same, NOBODY wants to have to try it under colder weather and water conditions. I don't stand and fish in colder water temps, as that type of fishing lends itself to jigging...which I'd rather do sitting. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I fished from a sit in kayak for years and loved it. If your going to fish lakes mostly then I think a sit in is just fine. I fish mostly shallow moving water and I frequently get out and wade in areas that look good even in cold weather. Because of the amount of getting in and out and because you can basically just slide off the side I like a SOT better. 
I don't know the water you normally fish but you might want to at least try out a SOT before deciding you don't want one. This will sound rude and it's not intended to but there are reasons a lot of people start with sit ins and move on to SOT's. I know that is a generalization but it is true of most of the kayak fishermen I know that have been doing for a few years or more.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I may have narrowed my selection down to a Future Beach Trophy 144.
> 
> Bowhunter57


I'm dying to know why this boat is your choice for standing and fishing out of a SIK.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I've been kayaking since the last 70s and am well versed in re-entry of SIT kayaks.


I'm also well versed in re-entry of SIKs. 
The Future Beach Trophy has no bulkheads at all. Are you planning on using floatation bags? 
Exactly how do you plan on re-entering that particular boat in the water?

I'd give a week's pay to watch you do it solo in the middle of a lake.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I just don't understand why you think it would be so difficult, are you talking about the boat being completely swamped with water? I've jumped out of my boat and climbed back in swimming many of times? I set with my legs out one side or straddle them out each. It's easy to slide up on belly and turn over.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

And I dont know how much standing you will do tho.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Love2kayak said:


> I just don't understand why you think it would be so difficult, are you talking about the boat being completely swamped with water? I've jumped out of my boat and climbed back in swimming many of times? I set with my legs out one side or straddle them out each. It's easy to slide up on belly and turn over.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hopping out on purpose and accidentally tipping are to very different things resulting in very different outcomes.


----------



## jhetricky7 (Mar 10, 2012)

I made some pontoon outriggers for my canoe. I used 4" PVC Pipe, some 4" - 2" fittings with 2" caps. They work great, I can stand on the side of canoe and jump it will not tip. It is great for lakes with a lot of fast boats making big wakes. I will put some pictures of them on.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Not disagreeing inrll just saying I've seen my buddy fall out of his old town otter twice this year trying to get a bait back from tree and didn't get water in his boat. I was talking about climbing back in anyways.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

I hear ya, but climbing back in is pointless when its full of water ;-)


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I have a trophy 126 and can stand in it with no problem. I showed him on a reservioir in Lima one day and I think that's where bowhunter is getting the idea about the trophy series. The 144 is wider than the 126 and essentially the same boat, just larger in all areas. It might not be ideal for regularly standing, but if you want to just spot some fish every now and then, I wouldn't see that as a problem if you have good balance. It may not be ideal vs. a sit on top, maybe a Trophy 144 is in his price range, maybe it has the fishing features he wants? I do know that the 126 is a nice kayak with a sweet fishing set up when you customize it.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

A wilderness system would be a upgrade from my 144 but I love my 300$ boat. Customizing it was great and I have more to do. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm dying to know why this boat is your choice for standing and fishing out of a SIK.


Bubbagon,
Are there other brands (besides Native Watercraft or Wilderness Systems) of SIK kayaks that will allow standing and fishing?

Northern1 demonstrated the stability of his Trophy 126, while standing and it was very impressive.

I may have to try a couple of SOTs to see the difference, before making my next purchase. I'm looking at the $400 to $500 price range, so that puts me out of any new NW or WS kayaks that I mentioned above.

Again, thanks for all the info, guys! 
Bowhunter57

P.S. I've not been online since Friday, due to my power being wiped out. I'm at a relative's house checking messages, etc. and have no idea when my power will be restored. I'm thankful to not have suffered any home damage, from the high winds and/or tornados.


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

SIK or SOT, it's really just personal preference on what you think will meet your needs the best.

I paddle both, and my main advice is if you get a SIK, make sure to practice in a controlled area rolling yourself over and the doing a self rescue. Make sure to flood your yak to confirm it has enough flotation (most do not when you buy them - especially if it doesn't have a forward bulkhead). Two pieces of equipment that can save your hide if you'd roll far from shore are a water pump and a paddle float Those paddle floats make re-entry into a SIK a heckuva lot easier.

When it's all said and done I personally prefer a SOT. Unless you're using a spray skirt, I don't think a SIK is really any dryer, but there is something to say for the wind protection it provides when paddling in the cold.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> The Future Beach Trophy has no bulkheads at all. Are you planning on using floatation bags?


Bubbagon,
Once again, you make a valid point, sir.  While I'm still in the decision stages of this second fishing kayak purchase, I'm going to have to consider taking a "test drive" in a SOT kayak. Miami Outfitters may be my next stop, for just that reason.

I've been very satisfied with my Vapor, for cold and hot weather fishing. However, the option of being able to stand and fish...if for no other reason, but to stretch my legs and keep on fishing, greatly appeals to me.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I love my Jackson Coosa. I can stand up in most high wake situations. Even barges on the Ohio river can't make me sit down.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Sometimes even the "grand wahzoo of kayaking" can't get back in his SOT without calling for help. (See the 2:00 point in the video below) "I might need your help here, gettin' back in. It's over my head" Imagine this in cold water, with waders on, and nobody around. NOBODY is completely safe! It all begins with a stable yak, low center of gravity and common sense............ And by all means, don't befriend the geese! Safety is nothing to take for granted. --Tim


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny video, but geese are always a pain in the butt and should be scared off (by any means necessary) if you want to catch fish. That appeared to be a domestic or non-natural breed of goose...meaning it doesn't require a season to put it on the dinner table.  My fillet knife works on critters as well as fish. 

Despite all the frekus, the kayak managed to stay upright and not capsize. The man appeared to be more concerned with being attacked a second time, than attempting to reenter the kayak.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Once made the mistake of pulling up to shore to answer the call and unwittingly beached right next to an unattended goose nest. Ran in the woods and came back out to battle a p.o.'ed goose sitting 3 feet in front of my kayak.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Exerpt from a southwest ohio LMR report

On a side note I was reading in the Canoes and Kayaks section about stand up fishing in kayaks. Well I was hot and in a good mood so I found a good deep spot near the takeout spot to try it and secured all my gear. My yak is an inflatable Sea Eagle, I consider myself a coordinated guy but the soft floor of the yak made it difficult and I dumped it for the first time. It actually felt really good but I won't be trying that again. However it wasn't too difficult to climb back in. If you want to stand, don't buy one of these, but if you want a 26 pound yak that you can drag/carry/paddle anywhere I recommend it.

with a couple pics added:


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

gibson330usa,
Thank you, for the field test report. Interesting test...most guys are trying to stay in their kayak and you're intentionally dumping your's. Just the same, I suppose everyone should know what they and their equipment is capable of doing...under any circumstances. 

I've talked to many SOT owners, read all the reviews and can not find anyone that's not getting a wet butt while they're out fishing. I want to be on the water, not in the water, wet or otherwise dampened, while I'm fishing.

I'm set on getting another SIK. I was at Bass Pro, today and found out that they now own Ascend. As much as I like their kayaks, they're very heavy...compared to any other company's kayaks of the same style. I won't mention their price tags.

Dunhams Sports had the Future Beach Trophy 144 on sale for $349, this week and that's where I'm headed to make my purchase on Thursday. I gotta pick up a couple of trolling rod holders and a new paddle and I'll be back in business. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want to stay really dry in a SOT, couldn't you just use some scupper plugs? That way, your drain holes don't let water in.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

